

Ask HN: I'm in the Bay Area, now what? - Killah911

I just came to the Bay Area (Cupertino to be exact), to meet with some potential clients for my startup.  Things have gone great so far. But I need some advice on where I can run into a more startupy crowd, where I can look into maybe getting some working (coworking) space etc.<p>I'll be commuting between Florida and here, so where should I look for housing (right now it's the Essex Hotel, which is great but I don't feel in the midst of it all).<p>Look forward to some advice from fellow HNers who have set up shop here!
======
calbear81
Dojo is a good choice but if you like coffee and want to be surrounded by
startup people all day, no better place than Red Rock Coffee in Downtown
Mountain View. You're near dozens of startups (including ours) and close to
500 startups, Y Combinator and others.

At night, hang out with the cool kids in downtown Palo Alto. Thursday nights
at the Rosewood Hotel gets pretty crowded and you mingle with Sandhill VCs and
startup folks in a more ritzy environment. Weekends, make it up to San
Francisco, and hang out in the Mission and SOMA.

~~~
Killah911
Thanks for the advice, hangin' out at the Red Rock Cafe now and feeling very
much at home as I see lots of screens with code on them :)

------
lsiebert
Well Cupertino isn't too far from Hacker Dojo, which might be a good place to
start. <http://www.hackerdojo.com/>

~~~
Killah911
Cool, I'll definitely make the trip to see the Dojo!

------
davitr
You can find interesting meetups in the area on <http://www.meetup.com/>

------
jason_slack
I am in Cupertino if you wanna meet up and network.

